# VW Golf's , R and Gti paint correction detail and Opti Coat Pro



## Eurogloss

Hello guys ,

Yes, it has been a while four months to be exact .
Due to health issues I had to lay off detailing and paint correction for a while ( because of surgery)so now I am back in full swing with a lot of write ups to catch up on .

Last year to finish off 2012 after my Sydney detailing I detailed two cars One Golf R ( Candy White ) and the other Golf Gti you guessed it Candy White .
Both of these cars were brand new, now we all know that brand new doesn't mean a thing these days dealers don't do a particular good job in the pre delivery .

The Golf R was booked in four months ahead of my 2012 Sydney Detailing Trip so when I returned in October , yes , two months up in Sydney this was my first car that was booked in so without further a due lets start this paint correction detailing.

During snow foaming 









This how the car was delivered to my client :wall:

























Here's 50/50 shot of the left hand side fender

















Notice deep scratches under the wing mirror !


















Carbon Fiber Wing Mirror with scratches 









Polishing Carbon Fiber Grill









Scratches on wheels Black Wheel Rims which needed correcting 









During paint correction

















After paint correction 









During paint correction









Products used









And here are the final results after three days work 









LSP two coats of Opti-Coat Pro




































Nice Depth of colour and gloss



























Not your standard Golf R






















































Here's a reflection of me and a very windy day !


















Note the Carbon Fiber rear diffuser









More reflection shots 












































































































Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next !










Back again , here is another one I did which was in an even worse condition , I will let the photos do the Talking. Some might be in a correct order !



























































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks once again for looking !

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next


----------



## Swell.gr

very nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## talisman

Fab...but those wheels on the gti look so dated now....


----------



## dazzlecar

Nice work Mario, looks great!:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek

welcome back buddy.Awesome work in both white Golfs.
Regards,Stamatis


----------



## Nally

Great work !
What was the compact da ? ( green thing )


----------



## tonyy

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Great set of works Mario :thumb:


----------



## willwander

Looks great, must be nice working in the sun


----------



## Luis

Great job :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Top Work!


----------



## slrestoration

Good to see you back Mario  Looking sharp, nice work my friend :thumb:


----------



## deni2

Nice work on cars, :thumb:.


----------



## WHIZZER

looks great


----------



## -Raven-

Awesome work Mario! Lovely gloss on both white cars mate! :thumb:

I'm impressed that you got to photograph the white cars so well! Those lights of yours are worth every cent mate!


----------



## octobersown

Great finish, what foam did you use?


----------



## CraigQQ

looks great Mario, nice gloss to the white.

Shame about the flex sounding like a grinder  should have got a rap150 (lets not get into that again :lol


----------



## colarado red

Both look stunning


----------



## Spyco

Excellent work Mario. Wish you all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## -Raven-

CraigQQ said:


> looks great Mario, nice gloss to the white.
> 
> Shame about the flex sounding like a grinder  should have got a rap150 (lets not get into that again :lol


must be a damn high quality silent grinder!


----------



## MR.Q

Bang on as ALWAYS Mario! :thumb: very nice indeed


----------



## DannyMair

Cars are looking fantastic now. Can't believe the mess cards can be when arriving from dealers.

They golfs look so glossy!


----------



## Black.MB

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Swell.gr said:


> very nice work buddy :thumb:


Thank you Mike glad you like it buddy !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

dazzlecar said:


> Nice work Mario, looks great!:thumb:


Thank you Andreas !



StamGreek said:


> welcome back buddy.Awesome work in both white Golfs.
> Regards,Stamatis


It's good to be back Stamatis , and thank you once again for your support :thumb:



Nally said:


> Great work !
> What was the compact da ? ( green thing )


Thank you Nally , the compact DA or Orbital Polisher is a Metabo SX 400 !



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thank you Tony !



Racer said:


> Great set of works Mario :thumb:


Thank you Rui , always appreciate your comments my friend !



willwander said:


> Looks great, must be nice working in the sun


Thank you Will, it is :thumb:



TopSport+ said:


> Top Work!


Thank you buddy



slrestoration said:


> Good to see you back Mario  Looking sharp, nice work my friend :thumb:


Thank you Nick , sorry for the late reply ! It's good to be back again :thumb:



deni2 said:


> Nice work on cars, :thumb:.


Thank you Deni



WHIZZER said:


> looks great


Thank you Bill :thumb:



-Raven- said:


> Awesome work Mario! Lovely gloss on both white cars mate! :thumb:
> 
> I'm impressed that you got to photograph the white cars so well! Those lights of yours are worth every cent mate!


Thank you Matty, I knew you would be those LED Flood Light are gold !



octobersown said:


> Great finish, what foam did you use?


Thanks , Buff and Shine Green Polishing Pad !



CraigQQ said:


> looks great Mario, nice gloss to the white.
> 
> Shame about the flex sounding like a grinder  should have got a rap150 (lets not get into that again :lol


Thanks Craig , lets not go there again , Lol ! The Flex PE 14-2-150 is a far quieter polisher compared to the Festool Shinex Rap 150 ( which I have tried )Lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



Spyco said:


> Excellent work Mario. Wish you all the best and a speedy recovery.


Thank you Kostas, I am well recovered now and back into detailing and paint corrections . That's what I love doing!



-Raven- said:


> must be a damn high quality silent grinder!


+ 1 for that comment Matty :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



MR.Q said:


> Bang on as ALWAYS Mario! :thumb: very nice indeed


Thank you as always buddy !



DannyMair said:


> Cars are looking fantastic now. Can't believe the mess cards can be when arriving from dealers.
> 
> They golfs look so glossy!


Thank you Danny , glad you like them . Believe it ,car dealers never get it right no matter what car it is Aston Martin, Ferrari, RR and the list goes on .
We pros are the the one's that fix their stuff ups which is good for us as it keeps us busy !

That you guys for all your kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## dooka

As always Mario, great results ..
Sorry I can't get out to see you this year, maybe next ..


----------



## Eurogloss

dooka said:


> As always Mario, great results ..
> Sorry I can't get out to see you this year, maybe next ..


Thanks Rob , I look forward to it buddy :wave::thumb:


----------



## WEDEL.1

Good to see you're back & OK!

Great work on both Golfs (Golves?) as usual. 

Mk VI Golf is a stunner in white.

Maris


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quality job both look sweet.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

MR.Q said:


> Bang on as ALWAYS Mario! :thumb: very nice indeed


Thanks Buddy !


----------



## Eurogloss

WEDEL.1 said:


> Good to see you're back & OK!
> 
> Great work on both Golfs (Golves?) as usual.
> 
> Mk VI Golf is a stunner in white.
> 
> Maris


Thanks Maris , sorry for the late reply buddy !


----------



## Eurogloss

DJ X-Ray said:


> Quality job both look sweet.:thumb:


Thanks mate , like your avatar :doublesho:argie:


----------



## Eurogloss

Thank you guys once again for all your kind comments!

Best Regards 

Mario Corallo


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Great work!

Love the GTI & R. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Great work!
> 
> Love the GTI & R. :thumb:


Thanks mate , much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Golfjero

Beautiful car and nice Job!


----------



## Eurogloss

Thank you very much :thumb:

Mario


----------



## mattyh2013

Love it. Superb.


----------



## Eurogloss

mattyh2013 said:


> Love it. Superb.


Thanks Matty:thumb:


----------

